# Bluebonnet



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Open call backs to land blind. 
31 dogs
1,2,3,6,8,12,17,21,22,25,26,27,30,31,32,34,35,38,39,41,44,47,48,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,59

Rotation: 30,15,45


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

Derby....what I heard: dog #2-Maggie, Ben Echevarria/Cyndi Gunzer won. 2place ???, 3 place dog #4-Gordy, handled by his owner Brad Clow.....the rest....sorry...don't know at this time. Congrts on another blue for Maggie!!!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Derby Results:
1st Maggie/ H & O Ben Echevarria
2nd Babe/ H Danny Farmer/ O Sherry & Milton McClure
3rd Gordy/ H & O Brad Clow
4th King/ H & O Tom Watson
RJ Quilla/ H & O Marshall Stone
Jams Dogs 1,3,15,18,20
Congratulations to all who placed and finished!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Geeesh, glad Maggie is aging out before my young guy breaks out.

Congrats Maggie on a great derby career.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats to Ben and Maggie! 72 point now!
Good luck in your last derby tomorrow.


----------



## ida richards (Jun 10, 2012)

RJ in derby went to Marty/#20, run by O/H Harold Gierman;
Dog #10 Quilla/ O/H Marshall Stone got a JAM
Congrats to Ben and Maggie !!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Tom, on your derby 4th with King!

rita


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to fourth:
6,21,22,26,27,34,47,54,55,56,59


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

If I interpret that correctly - that's 11 dogs - 10 run by pros and Skeeter and Robby only ams? Way to go Skeeter & R!!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Amateur 3rd series call backs: 2, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 19, 21, 23, 26, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 41, 43, 51.

Dog #15 starts at Vinwood (Farmers) at 8:00.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to water marks
2-6-9-10-13-26-31-32-34-35-38-39-41-51


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Thank you Glenda.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Amateur result
1st Thief & Dave Seivert (whoo hoo! Surpassed 100 AA points)
2nd Tia & Suzan Caire
3rd Riot & Brad Clow
4th Marley & Hank Knoblock
RJ Rigby & Judy Aycock
Jams
Greti & Bob Heise
Pride & Susie Ditch
Katie & Danny Widner
Dealer & Vern Hasenbank
Lexi & Wayne Stupka
Misty & Wayne Stupka
Angus & Larry Bozeman
Very tough competition! Thanks to the judges & workers for a great trial.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Thats a salty bunch of Ams that finished. Congrats to all.


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations to Dave and Glenda! Thief is an impressive dog that I always enjoy watching. We like having the Iowa gang down for the winter ~ lots of nice people in that group.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

DAVE & GLENDA!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am so happy for you!! That's a lotta points!

And also Thief (who now gets a spot by the bed, right!?!  )

JS


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*
Way to go Team Thief!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you to our judges who did a great job and to all our new visitors and old time friends for coming!


----------



## Robbie Knutson (Mar 21, 2006)

Congratulations to Janet Loughlin and Ray Amundson on the Open Win with Trip!!!


----------

